# Tether to TP



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

If I'm using PDANet, I can tether my phone to the TP via bluetooth and have internet connectivity?

Or is there another way of doing this?


----------



## DeathGrind (Jun 30, 2011)

Root and use wireless tether.

http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

DeathGrind said:


> Root and use wireless tether.
> 
> http://code.google.c...id-wifi-tether/
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt


Not every phone can wifi tether with just having root rights, infact most newer phones like the D3 and the Bionic at least i know for a fact that just because they are rooted still wont get u the free wifi tethering, you need to adjust other files within the phone to make them work, yes it will still put out a signal however it someone goes to connect to it verizons great policy exception page comes up and you dont bypass what you think you would by being rooted alone.


----------



## DeathGrind (Jun 30, 2011)

dragonfly1113 said:


> Not every phone can wifi tether with just having root rights, infact most newer phones like the D3 and the Bionic at least i know for a fact that just because they are rooted still wont get u the free wifi tethering, you need to adjust other files within the phone to make them work, yes it will still put out a signal however it someone goes to connect to it verizons great policy exception page comes up and you dont bypass what you think you would by being rooted alone.


I did not know that. I don't really read up on phones I don't work with. Every phone I have done wireless tether worked great. But, every phone I work with has or can have a unlocked bootloader.

Anyway, thanks for the information.

Edit....

Also my mistake, thought I was in the thunderbolt section, not the touchpad section. Oppps.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

DeathGrind said:


> I did not know that. I don't really read up on phones I don't work with. Every phone I have done wireless tether worked great. But, every phone I work with has or can have a unlocked bootloader.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the information.
> 
> ...


Didnt mean to quote you in my post anyway







meant to quote the OP


----------



## lukeskywacko (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah, I also want to tether my TP via bluetooth for better battery time. (supposedly..)

I was able to tether via bluetooth from my phone both to Galaxy Tab (honey comb)

and IPAD2 with IOS5 (well, the feature is built into these devices' OS's)

but I haven't yet found a PDANet client app for my TP with CM7 A3.


----------



## Icefeet (Oct 3, 2011)

You could try this app,http://android.gval.biz/ Q5 Bluetooth Dial Up Network i used it on my wits a81e before and it worked for me, after tweaking some settings, works completely over bluetooth, havent tried with my tp though because i have a nexus s and i dont need bluetooth tether anymore

edit: you could also try PAN instead of DUN, never tried the app but here is a xda post http://forum.xda-developers.com/archive/index.php/t-1032834.html


----------



## vampirex (Aug 30, 2011)

Icefeet said:


> You could try this app,http://android.gval.biz/ Q5 Bluetooth Dial Up Network i used it on my wits a81e before and it worked for me, after tweaking some settings, works completely over bluetooth, havent tried with my tp though because i have a nexus s and i dont need bluetooth tether anymore
> 
> edit: you could also try PAN instead of DUN, never tried the app but here is a xda post http://forum.xda-dev.../t-1032834.html


Thanks for suggesting this! This program works great, but took me a while to figure it out! @@

Got Bluetooth DUN to connect! But I can't download anything, only browsing/youtube/shoutcase works ~_~

I can browse the Market, but I can't download anything.


----------



## Icefeet (Oct 3, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't know the solution to this problem either the market probably tries to detect a signal and doesn't know dun is an option too, I think its possible to fix this but I wouldn't know how to


----------



## Icefeet (Oct 3, 2011)

android 4.0 does have native dun support as it seems though


----------



## vampirex (Aug 30, 2011)

Icefeet said:


> android 4.0 does have native dun support as it seems though


Really.. well can't wait to try ICS for TP, when that comes out.. I guess at least Im able to surf the web for now


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

vampirex said:


> Thanks for suggesting this! This program works great, but took me a while to figure it out! @@
> 
> Got Bluetooth DUN to connect! But I can't download anything, only browsing/youtube/shoutcase works ~_~
> 
> I can browse the Market, but I can't download anything.


hi can you write the steps to achieve this plz?


----------



## vampirex (Aug 30, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> hi can you write the steps to achieve this plz?


Sorry, I would write something up for you, but its very specific to my network/hardware.

I'm currently tethering my Blackberry phone, and using Rogers network.
My current setup will not work with other phones or network, I tried with my old Nokia phone and a Fido Sim Card, no go.

Basicly, you need to find the 'Chat Script that will work for your phone and network'

Just out of curriosity, are you using a blackberry by any chance?


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

nopes.. htc desire.. actually i want to share the wifi on my htc desire not the 3g connection with my touchpad... i actually want to use my htc desire as a wifi extender as my room is found in a wifi dead zone


----------



## Icefeet (Oct 3, 2011)

i dont think sharing the wifi works like that, as dun is essentially dial-up you have nothin to dial to with wifi







neevrtheless why would you want to tether your desire's wifi to your TP while it has built in wifi?


----------



## roncrowder (Oct 22, 2011)

Vampirex - could you post your working setting for Rogers/Blackberry. I have been trying without any success so far with that combo of device/provider.


----------



## vampirex (Aug 30, 2011)

Visit this site:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=20518731#post20518731

Will have a guide out soon.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

was able to achieve what i wanted! i used PDAnet tablet version! only the stock browser and dolphin works though.. market not working


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

Icefeet said:


> nopes.. htc desire.. actually i want to share the wifi on my htc desire not the 3g connection with my touchpad...* i actually want to use my htc desire as a wifi extender as my room is found in a wifi dead zone*


----------



## vampirex (Aug 30, 2011)

Posted Guide Up:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1406847


----------

